

The value of typing - jacquesm
http://jacquesmattheij.com/content/value-typing

======
jstraszheim
I thought this was going to be another rant about strong vs. weak typing.

~~~
jacquesm
No, not quite, apologies! I should work on my title writing skills.

I was reading the piece posted here earlier about the /. interview with Kent
Pitman, he said he started out in some other languages, amongst which was
BASIC, and it got me thinking about how I started out with computers.

That's what prompted me to write that bit.

Imagine playing two player 'snake' on 6 led segment displays and a tiny little
calculator keyboard :)

We've sure come a long way since the days of the KIM-1, trs80, coco/dragon,
apple II, beeb, c64 and all those other great little machines.

